# When are you heading out?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Just curious who's been out so far this year or when you plan on getting out calling?

Me, papapete, and maybe xdeano will be heading out to try one of our main spots on Sunday...weather permitting. I'll let you know if we have any luck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I may be out and about this weekend in the pasture and right behind the house. We have a mangy old yote hang real close to the cows. :sniper:


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have shot 7 of em just out scouting for bow season and a few weeks ago went out and called in five in just two set and got a couple of those also. The pups are hunting.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

7 already? Wow that's pretty good. How was the fur? Males, females? Youngins, older? Calling or just come across them? Give us some details!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tried a few sets out west after tagging out on goats.

If theres one thing I know, its 80-90 degrees is to damn hot for calling coyotes!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm probably going to give it a try tomorrow or Saturday. I've got my 75gr vmax load shooting very well out of my 25-06, so I figure its time to give them a try.

My boss lives a few miles out of town and has some coyotes out behind his place that have taken him from 5 cats down to 2 over the summer. They have been in seen very close to their yard in the daytime and the boss's wife does daycare, so they don't want to take any chances. I usually pull into their yard at 4am to drop off the truck I drive and have had them barking at me from out in the field. There is a row of trees and shrubs around part of the yard that I plan on calling from. From there to the slough they are in is maybe 150 yards, so I should have some pretty easy shots if I get them to come out. Theres a few fox around the area too, but I'll probably leave them alone if I see them.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

What exactly is the point of calling coyotes right now?!? why not bird hunt or somthing instead of shooting the coyote and leaving it out whereever you shoot it I mean i can see shooting mangey ones or have some coming in the yard or somthing but it just seems stupid and i'm not trying to stir the pot because I call and shoot a lot of yotes in the winter this early stuff just seems like a waste!


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

I do most of my coyote hunting in the winter months but after seeing as many as I have while duck hunting this year I might have to get out real soon! I glanced down at the plots map the other day while out scouting for a goose field and had one cut across the road just feet from the pickup. My buddy has shot a couple out on the western half of the state and says the fur isn't all that bad. Being a novice coyote hunter I need to get out and start calling the dumb ones while they're still dumb!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Tikkat3, you're not stirring the pot, you're asking the same question I do every year about this time when I get the itch to start calling.

Up until this year, I'd wait until they were 95+ prime which usually is the latter half of October and onward but a call from a sheep producer moved the project up a few weeks.

Unfortunately, even if one waited til the beginning of November when hides were fully prime, the prices we're getting up in Canada are still so low it doesn't really make any financial sense to go through the hassle of putting them up and paying the associated costs in selling them. The cheques are mighty thin.

Once they get prime, I'm just going to pass the yotes I get to our resident trapper for free. Maybe he can turn a buck by volume.

Boy, hauling those yotes from the weekend's hunt to the rock pile bummed me big time but the money I maybe didn't make is irrelevant to the money the sheep producer could have lost.

One thing, though, if I'm lucky enough to get a big yote -- 40 pounds plus -- that's in good shape, I'll get a head mount.

Good luck and shoot straight. Saskcoyote


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

tikkat3 said:


> What exactly is the point of calling coyotes right now?!? why not bird hunt or somthing instead of shooting the coyote and leaving it out whereever you shoot it I mean i can see shooting mangey ones or have some coming in the yard or somthing but it just seems stupid and i'm not trying to stir the pot because I call and shoot a lot of yotes in the winter this early stuff just seems like a waste!


I normally don't start till end of November. But I was out west for 5 days for antelope, and tagged out on the first morning. Had to do something. :lol:


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

Heading out this weekend to do a bit of Mullie / Elk scouting.

We had snow Sunday down to mid-level elevations where Im at (4200ft) but it's melted off. Up in the 7000ft range, things are all snow covered, and that's where I'm headding for a day trip. Gonna take my new 44mag for a spin, just to do a little break-in before I get serious about working up some descent loads. This weekend's forecast if for near Zero temps at higher elevations, should make for a good hike.

If Mr Whiley sticks his nose up, will definately have a crack at him, although, if I manage to hit the bugger (open sights), wont be much left using a 44M.

Last night was a stellar evening, frosty, no wind, very clear and good moon light. If the snow would have stuck around, could of had a crack at a few I heard yipping on the hilll accross the road.

Winter's on it's way, can feel and smell the crisp air moving in, it's definately hunting season here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Just curious who's been out so far this year or when you plan on getting out calling?
> 
> Me, papapete, and maybe xdeano will be heading out to try one of our main spots on Sunday...weather permitting. I'll let you know if we have any luck!


When I was antelope hunting in the badlands I made one stand early in the morning. Nothing came to the rabbit in distress so I waited a while and did a challenge call. After three challenge calls and a ten minute wait I couldn't see anything. So I stood up out of the prickly pear I was surrounded by and heard my son's 308 bark. I wasn't patient enough and when I stood up a coyote that my old eyes didn't see was within 200 yards. My son got one snap shot off as it rounded the corner of a butte.

I went out this morning. Got to where I was going to call and I was looking for a comfy spot more than my surroundings and got caught off guard by a coyote. The brush was to high to use the bipod so I just tried to wait it out. It spooked and went into a small valley headed north. I didn't want to educate them so I waited ten minutes and gave a single challenge call. I watched for ten minutes then left. 
As if the morning wasn't a big enough goof up when I got back to the truck all my calls had fallen out of my pocket. One of those darn jackets you have to remember to zip the pocket shut. I figured I would go for a little drive then come back after the sun was up a bit and look for them.
I returned an hour later and since I had followed a cow path I was lucky enough to pick up two calls on the way to where I called from, and the last call an earplug case where I called at. 
The first time I returned to the pickup I noticed the coyote about 700 yards north watching me leave. I figured enough time had passed so I went to that spot and sat up against a corner post 100 yards west. No response to the rabbit in distress, but I had just put down the pup in distress and she popped out about 500 yards north west. The wind was SW so I was good for a while. When she went into a little dip I used that time to go into prone with the bipod down. I figured anything under 400 yards and I'll make her suck lead. 
She didn't have me pinpointed and kept looking to far east. The wind felt as if it had shifted so I was getting nervous. After I stood up I noticed it had not, it was just coming around the corner off the hill a little. When she hit 280 yards she was nearly directly downwind and I figured it's now or she is going to take off. I have a new Nikon Pro Staff with the bullet drop circles in it. I put the top of the second circle on her chest and touched one off. Even with earplugs I could hear the whop. She bit at her chest and took off on that mad dash. She made it about 40 yards and folded. About 30 cows 1/4 mile east all came over to see what was going on with the flopping coyote. I didn't know if I could get to the coyote or not, but as I approached and two cows came over with their nose out and licking I figured they weren't to wild. Then they followed me half way back to my car looking for a handout.
The 50 gr V-Max did a nice job. The hit was right on the shoulder as she quartered towards me. Nice 22 caliber hole in, nothing coming out.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice post plainsman and great picture!

You gotta quit putting those calls in the pockets.

Here is a lanyard I made last year:




























What are your favorite colors to wear when calling?

Maybe you will get a present at Bremen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe you will get a present at Bremen.


You wouldn't make that with thirteen loops to the knot after my smart *** remark yesterday would you? 



> What are your favorite colors to wear when calling?


Before snow, I really like the Berber I picked up at Cabela's about eight years ago. huntin1 pushed six bucks down a belt to me one day. I had a nice 4X4 at four or five yards and a slightly larger buck at nine yards. I shot the larger buck. I was on the ground, and so close I could see the white edge of the eye of the closest buck. They had their ears back, their eyes rolled back and both in a threat posture. Maybe that's why they didn't see me. I don't know why, but a number of times deer and coyote have acted like I am invisible.

This pic of the deer and camo isn't great. It was scanned off a print.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> You wouldn't make that with thirteen loops to the knot after my smart a$$ remark yesterday would you?


No, but I do know how to tie a noose...LOL!

I think you missed my point here about colors. What colors in a lanyard would blend in the best with your camo?

8)

I think animals act like you're invisible because you are THE Plainsman!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I do know how to tie a noose


 



> I think you missed my point here about colors. What colors in a lanyard would blend in the best with your camo?


I was saying earth tones, but I hunt coyotes more with snow on the ground. How about white and brown? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I will have to find some brown paracord.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> I will have to find some brown paracord.


Fallguy that's very kind of you. Now I will have to go to the Bremen tourney.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah that's the plan I am just trying to get you to the tournament! :lol:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Me and a buddy went out today and got to a stand where there are bales in this field and the coulee is about 150 yards from us so we will see anything that comes out. I call for about 10 minutes and must have been day dreaming or something because pretty soon my buddy shoots and I look over and all I see is the top of something drop. So I stand up and see a coyote jump back up and take off running. He is just trotting like he isn't even scared when he goes across the fence back to the coulee so we figure he might be dead there. He said that all of the sudden he looked up and the coyote was at 75 yards just standing there and right when he shot it tipped over and then got back up and took off. So we go look for blood and find nothing at all by the fence where he went under or where he shot him. We looked in the draws also and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You stood up after 10 minutes of calling and dropping a coyote?! Keep calling!!!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha I stood up to see if he got it because it was in a low spot but ya he was a little excited and wanted to see if it was down in the pasture otherwise we probably would have.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

NEVER stand up to see if he got it. You will find out at the end of a stand. Also, never stand up if a cow comes close to you! :lol:


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha ya oh well..


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I hope to get out this weekend out west. My trigger finger has an itch. I picked up some new snow camo this year and am looking forward for some snow. Not too much though! If it's like last year I will have to pick up some snow shoes. There is nothing like watching them running through the snow.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Longshot you got that right! I am getting anxious for snow.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Taken as he walked on the RR Tracks, then dropped him in a field at 300 yds. plus. as he was on the run. My first shot flipped him backward on the tracks then he ran into a field; on the trot he met his maker. Started with a locator call followed by a rabbit. This would be #15 this year and I am really looking forward to the impending snow; OMG!


----------

